#ubuntu-uds 2014-06-09
<tsimpson-uds> is anyone getting ubuntulog into the new channels? (#ubuntu-uds-devops-1, #ubuntu-uds-devops-2, #ubuntu-uds-platform-1, #ubuntu-uds-platform-2, #ubuntu-uds-users-1, and #ubuntu-uds-users-2)
#ubuntu-uds 2014-06-11
<dholbach> mhall119, what should people do if somebody accidentally stops the hangout?
<dholbach> mhall119, kick off a new HO and update summit?
<mhall119> yeah, it'll suck because only the last one will be linked to for re-watching
<mhall119> in that case, it's best to add the first video's URL to the etherpad
<dholbach> ok
